# Mods, keep getting this...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bloody annoying when you've writtten 'War and Peace'. :roll:
General error SQL error

More stuff....

SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Incorrect string value: '\xF0\x9F\x98\x8A' for column 'message_text' at row 1 [1366]

An SQL error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact the Board Administrator if this problem persists.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Bloody annoying when you've writtten 'War and Peace'. :roll:
> General error SQL error


Hi, Usually mean forum is down, but have not received it this evening or this morning. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody annoying when you've writtten 'War and Peace'. :roll:
> ...


Have added the code Your Hogginess!

It's bloody annoying. X


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Try another browser, I'm using Chrome.
Hoggy.


----------

